# New Beavertail Owner



## Bonesonthebrain (Jan 2, 2020)

Contact site member MSG, I have his old Beavertail and it came with a cover he had made, so he should be able to point you to whomever made it.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Welcome. Which model did you end up with? Lots of Beavertail owners on here.

Where in Florida are you located? There are tons of marine upholstery shops/marinas that can make a quality custom cover that includes the poling platform. They ain't cheap, but if they use durable material like Sunbrella or similar and it's cared for, it will last for years. Tenting it with PVC or dowel in the cockpit will also help to keep water from collecting.


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

Welcome


----------



## ebr (Sep 6, 2019)

Welcome! I love my Mosquito.

I went cheap and got a $50 cover at Wal-Mart. It ends up covering the entire boat including poling platform (which also includes motor on my boat).

I know I will have to buy a new one about every year but, even so, 5 years of covers will still only be $250... cheaper than a quality cover could ever be (my bay boat has a $1200 cover on it).


----------



## Glenn K (Apr 10, 2019)

Where are you located. I have a new BT Vengeanance. Today I received very a reasonable quote for custom Sunbrella console, full skiff and seat covers in Port Charlotte, FL. All done at my home!


----------



## 941 Stu (Feb 5, 2020)

If you’re in the Sarasota Bradenton area PM me. There’s a great guy who makes custom covers. Made one for my 2600 pathfinder bay boat w/half tower and 2 power poles, it fits like a glove and hasn’t degraded over the past two years one bit!


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2020)

Yo I rode in one of those Shitails recently and it didnt compare to my HB Eldora. I got a tiller false floor no gas tank eldora running just a trolling motor no batteries. Weighs about 60# with me on the bow cus im a fucken goat bro. I store it in my bathtub, only need 3 centimeters to float it.


----------

